# Rent allowance supplement



## Kimjbyrne (20 Dec 2012)

I am due a baby in 3 weeks and went to my welfare officer when I was 5 months pregnant I explained my situation that my house is overcrowded and my mother did not want me staying in the house with baby. She gave me the (S.W.A.1 +3 forms for me till fill in and my landlord she said I could choose a place within the right rent level I have chosen the apt and the landlord filled in my forms and said I can move in the 7th of jan I went back to the clinic and the welfare officer said I needed more forms with my application and the clinic won't be back open until the 3rd jan when I brig my forms back do you know how long it will take to be processed as I told the landlord that I would be able to move in the 7th of jan and do u know if they will help with my deposit as I need to give him €775 on the day I move in and won't be able to get the money up myself

Thank you


----------



## gipimann (21 Dec 2012)

There is no automatic entitlement to help with a deposit, you can apply to the SWA officer who is dealing with your Rent Supplement application and they will consider your case.

The length of time it takes to process a Rent Supplement application varies around the country, the only person who can answer your question is the SWA officer who is dealing with your claim.   

Have you been assessed by the local council and are you on the housing list?


----------



## Kimjbyrne (21 Dec 2012)

Yes I received a letter from the housing to say I have been accepted as my house is overcrowded but my home has not been assessed yet . The landlord agreed I could move in from the 7th as my mam is putting a lot of pressure on me to move out if I put my forms through on the 3rd can I still move in on the 7th and pay my own deposit ? 
Thank you


----------



## gipimann (21 Dec 2012)

It's risky taking up a tenancy before you are sure of entitlement to Rent Supplement or help with a deposit.  You will have to discuss that with the SWA officer handling your claim when you call in on 3rd Jan.


----------



## Kimjbyrne (21 Dec 2012)

Ok that's no problem , should I ask the landlord if he could give me an extra week until I know I am entitled to the rent supplement. It is just hard as my baby is due the week after so I need a place


----------



## Kimjbyrne (21 Dec 2012)

Also do u think I will be accepted for ret allowance supplement , I am unemployed and nearly 9 months pregnant I live with my mother who suffers really bad with depression and my sister who I share a double bed with my brother and my cousin . I have no room for my baby and also my mam is putting a lot of pressure on me to move out before baby as she says she could not cope with a baby at home .


----------



## gipimann (21 Dec 2012)

Here are some of the qualifying rules for Rent Supplement  
- you must have been renting privately for 6 of the previous 12 months or have been assessed by the local authority and be on the housing list
- the rent must be at or below the maximum limit for the county and family size
- it must be a valid tenancy
- you must satisfy the means test

If you meet all of these rules, then you may qualify, but I cannot say for sure.  Only the SWA officer who has all the information can made a definite decision.


----------



## Kimjbyrne (21 Dec 2012)

Ok well I am on the housing list and the rent is at the right level is not a penny above and it is a valid tenancy so hopefully I do qualify 

Thank you


----------

